# Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?



## G€Y€R.91 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine frage zur Leistungssteigerung von Außenborder un zwar:

Ich habe ein 9.9 PS 4 Takt mercury Außenborder und möchte gerne etwas schneller mit ihm vorwärts zu kommen. Ich hab schon davon gehört, das es möglich wäre den 9.9 PS auf 15 PS zu bekommen, da die beiden Motoren baugleich wären. 

Kann mir jemand helfen wie man das tun kann? denke nicht das es schwer sei, da die motoren recht übersichtlich aufgebaut sind. 
kann mir einer helfen?

LG.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hi,
ich gehe davon aus das du einen Führerschein besitzt.

Ja , einige Motoren sind in der Tat baugleich , werden nur über einen Gasanschlag und eine andere Düse gedrosselt.
Bei anderen Motoren sind wieder andere Vergaser verbaut und eine Drossel vorm Auspuff , die Drosselplatte.
Beim Mercury sind meist neue Vergaser nötig und da sollte man sich fragen ob sich der Umbau lohnt oder ob man sich nicht besser einen gebrauten 15 PS Motor kaufen sollte.
Gruß Udo
ps. am bessten schaust du mal das du für beide Motoren eine Explosionszeichnung bekommst ,
daraus wird ersichtlich was geändert werden muss


----------



## volkerm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Moin,

beim Viertakter muß oft noch eine andere Nockenwelle rein, dann wird es unwirtschaftlich.
Der aktuelle Merc 10 PS ist nicht der Bruder des 15 PS.


----------



## Waldemar (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

hallo geld-geyer, meines erachtens sind die 9,9 bzw. 15 ps'er bei den zweitacktern bis auf kleinigkeiten baugleich. das kannst du bei den techn. angaben am gewicht erkennen.
die 10 o. 15 ps 4t-motore haben meist 10 kg gewichtsunterschied. da ist nicht so viel baugleich u. es wird sich wohl der umbau u. ein motorentausch preislich nicht so sehr unterscheiden.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo geld-geyer, meines erachtens sind die 9,9 bzw. 15 ps'er bei den zweitacktern bis auf kleinigkeiten baugleich. das kannst du bei den techn. angaben am gewicht erkennen.



Hi,
na ja , er fährt einen 4 Takter 
Da sieht die Sache doch schon anders aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Waldemar (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , er fährt einen 4 Takter
> Da sieht die Sache doch schon anders aus.
> Gruß Udo


 
tschuldigung, aber das versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Heidechopper (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Mehr PS werden entweder über eine höhere Aufladung der Zylinder und/oder eine höhere Drehzahl erreicht. Das gilt sowohl für 2- als auch für 4-Takter.
Beim 2-Takter geht das -zumindest bei den 9,9er zu 15er Motoren mit einen anderen Vergaser, der eine größere Ansaugöffnung besitzt (speziell spreche ich hier von den Johnsons). Angeblich sind beide Motoren sonst identisch. Das trifft aber nur bis auf eine kleine, aber wichtige Kleinigkeit zu: beim 9,9er wird das Kühlwasser an einer Stelle der Maschine in den Motorblock eingespeist, beim 15er aber an zwei Stellen! Wird das nicht beachtet, kann der Motor einen Kopfschaden bekommen, wenn man längere Zeit Vollgas fährt! Die höhere Leistung ergibt sich hier aus der höheren Aufladung und der daraus resultierenden höheren Drehzahl.


----------



## volkerm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Moin,

schreibe doch der Ersteller mal rein, welcher Motor samt Bj. das ist.
Das ist doch Rätselraten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Einen Motor dieser Klasse bekommt man am besten von 9,9 auf 15 PS indem man den kleinen verkauft und einen größeren kauft. Dann hat man in der Regel einen zuverlässigen Motor, dem man sich auch anvertrauen kann. #d
Das ist ein Bootsmotor - kein Roller von Konfirmanden, den man, wenn er kaputt geht, am Telegrafenmasten abstellen kann.
Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> *ich gehe davon aus das du einen Führerschein besitzt.*
> 
> Ja , einige Motoren sind in der Tat baugleich , werden nur über einen Gasanschlag und eine andere Düse gedrosselt.
> ...


 




Sollte er bei 9,9 PS auch haben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Einen Motor dieser Klasse bekommt man am besten von 9,9 auf 15 PS indem man den kleinen verkauft und einen größeren kauft. Dann hat man in der Regel einen zuverlässigen Motor, dem man sich auch anvertrauen kann. #d
> Das ist ein Bootsmotor - kein Roller von Konfirmanden, den man, wenn er kaputt geht, am Telegrafenmasten abstellen kann.
> Petri




|good:
 Du hast mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!!!


----------



## Tommes63 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hallo G€Y€R, ein paar Info´s brauchen wir noch sonst stochern wir im Nebel.
Vergleich erst mal den Hubraum vom 9,9 und 15er, wenn verschieden, dann kannste´s eh vergessen. Udo 561 hat´s schon gut beschrieben. Am sichersten ist von beiden Explosionszeichnungen bzw. Teilenummern besorgen und vergleichen. Das was abweicht sind die Änderungen.
Oder Du fragst die Profis im Boote Forum, die kennen sich da bestens aus. Aber die werden Dir ähnliches erzählen, von dort hab ich auch meine Infos.
Wie schwer is Dein Boot? Eventuell könnte ja ein Propeller mit größerer Steigung mehr Speed bringen als mit dem Standart. Gibts vielleicht gebraucht für´n schmalen Taler. Brauchst aber Drehzahlmesser und GPS zum ausprobieren. Bei meinem ehem. Schlauchboot mit 5PS hat´s was gebracht. Jetzt mit dem gleichen Motor am Anker nur gleiches Tempo bei weiniger Krach. Bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

guten abend zusammen, 

erstmal vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten.

es geht um den ganz neuen Mercury 9.9 PS 4 takter. habe ihn anfang des jahres neu gekauft von einem händler, bzw extra einschicken lassen.

also der hubraum von dem 9.9 PS und dem 15PS sind unterschiedlich. wird dann wohl eher eine größere umbauarbeit, so wie ich es hier entnehmen kann.

das boot dürfte um die 150 - 200 kg wiegen.

leistungssteigerung ist also nur mit einem anderem Vergaser und / oder einer größeren Schraube, evtl auch nur mit einer anderen düse möglich, aber zu lasten des restlichen motors.

hab ich es so richtig verstanden?

werde dann mal die tage, doch nochmal beim Händler vorbei schauen und ihn mal um rat fragen.

LG


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



G€Y€R.91 schrieb:


> also der hubraum von dem 9.9 PS und dem 15PS sind unterschiedlich
> LG



Hi,
dann solltest du dir das aus dem Kopf schlagen , die Kosten die dann auf dich zukommen stehen in keinem Verhältniss.
Dann kannst du deinem Motor besser mit zum Händler nehmen und gegen Aufpreis gegen einen 15 PS eintauschen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

okay, danke. 

aber einen versuch war es wert .
falls ich doch auf eine lösung kommen sollte, werd ich euch auf alle fälle berichten.

bei weiteren ideen einfach weiter posten#6

lg
G€Y€R.91


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hi,
mal anders gefragt , was für ein Boot fährst du denn ?
Wo setzt du das Boot ein ?
Ich frage jetzt nur weil du dir bei der Leistungssteigerung von 10 auf 15 PS nicht zu viel versprechen solltst.
Bei Bootsmotoren läuft das nicht so wie bei Rollern , Motorrädern oder Autos.
Da ist so eine Leistungssteigerung je nach Boot kaum zu bemerken.
Ich fahre schon 30 Jahre mit den verschiedesten Booten , meist Schlauchbooten rum , da war alles bei von 2 Meter bis knapp 6 Meter und von 5 PS bis 90 PS .
Gru0 Udo


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

hey,

es ist ein ~5 meter (für ca. 3 personen) angelkahn noch von einer älteren sorte.

habe auch nur rein interesse halber gefragt ob es für den kleinen geldbeutel möglich ist da noch mehr aus so einem außenborder raus zuholen.

LG.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Einen Motor dieser Klasse bekommt man am besten von 9,9 auf 15 PS indem man den kleinen verkauft und einen größeren kauft. Dann hat man in der Regel einen zuverlässigen Motor, dem man sich auch anvertrauen kann. #d
> Das ist ein Bootsmotor - kein Roller von Konfirmanden, den man, wenn er kaputt geht, am Telegrafenmasten abstellen kann.
> Petri




|good:...


----------



## ulf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hallo

Hier http://www.usboatsupply.com/outboardparts.php gibt es für viele Außenborder die Ersatzteillisten. Darüber bekommt man relativ verläßlich raus, was da an baugleichen Modellen und Leistungsvarianten existiert.

Der Umbau der aktuellen 9.9PS auf 15 PS geht meinem Meinung nach aber gar nicht, da die sich vermutlich auch im Getriebe-Gehäuse unterscheiden, sprich zwei völlig unterschiedliche Motoren sind.

@ Dolfin und Co: Abgesehen davon kann ich echt nichts verwerfliches daran erkennen einen AB auf die innerhalb seiner Baureihe höchste Leistung zu bringen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## volkerm (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Morgen,

der Merc ist ein Tohatsu.
Der 8er und 10er sind Brüder.
15 und 20 sind Brüder.
Wirtschaftlich also nicht machbar.
Das 5-Meter Boot läuft mit 10 PS in Verdrängerfahrt; es wird mit 15 PS nicht wesentlich schneller, wenn überhaupt.
Lass alles so, die Experimente bringen nix.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hallo,
hier geht es um eine 50%ige Leistungssteigerung - nicht um eine Optimierung innerhalb gewisser Toleranzen. Abgesehen, das es sowas wie "Opa, fahr 61 - ich will dem Tod ins Auge sehen" ist, handelt es sich bei einem Bootsmotor um eine etwas andere Sache, als beim Landfahrzeug. Diese verbastelten Motoren fallen am liebsten dann aus, wenn man es am wenigsten gebrauchen kann. Beliebt sind die Strömunsgbereiche großer Flüsse mit Schiffsverkehr, Kanäle und Hafeneinfahrten.

Was spricht gegen meinen Rat, den Motor zu wechseln? Es ist mit Sicherheit der günstigere und zuverlässigere Weg. Nix für ungut, aber für
eine dermaßen geringe Leistungssteigerung ( auf die Performance - nicht auf die Maschine gesehen ) würde ich weder einen Motor verbasteln, noch mich und meine Mitfahrer den dabei zu erwartenden Gefahren aussetzen.
Petri


----------



## ulf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> [...]Was spricht gegen meinen Rat, den Motor zu wechseln? [...]


 
Hallo

In diesem speziellen Fall spricht gar nichts dagegen, weil es nicht anders geht. Aber reflexartig immer drauf zu hauen, wenn von Leistungssteigerung bei ABs die Rede ist, finde ich eben Käse. Wenn Motoren in einer Baureihe mit unterschiedlicher Leistung verkauft werden, spricht meine Meinung nach gar nichts dagegen, den auf die vole Leistung auf zu machen. Da gleich wieder von verbasteln zu reden ist weder hilfreich noch richtig.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



ulf schrieb:


> Wenn Motoren in einer Baureihe mit unterschiedlicher Leistung verkauft werden, spricht meine Meinung nach gar nichts dagegen, den auf die vole Leistung auf zu machen. Da gleich wieder von verbasteln zu reden ist weder hilfreich noch richtig.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Hi Ulf ,
bei seinem Motor aber nicht der Fall da der 9,9 PS schon weniger Hubraum hat als der 15 PS Motor.
Es gibt wirklich baugleiche Motoren die nur gedrosselt sind , dann geht das auch in Ordnung .
Aber nicht wenn man 50% mehr Leistung aus dem gleichen Hubraum rausholen will.
Wer sowas kann könnte Millionen verdienen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## ulf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hallo Udo

Daß es bei Motor des TO nicht geht hab ich doch jetzt auch schon mehrmals geschrieben #q. Es wurde früher genug Motoren verkauft, die sich nachträglich, auch um 50%, steigern ließen. Ich denke da nur an die zahllosen 2-Takter die es von 5 bis 10 PS gab und die sich nur marginal unterschieden haben. 
Auch heutzutage werden z.B. die großen Zweitakter je nach Länder/Versicherungsvorschriften mit unterschiedlichen Leistungen verkauft, die sich nur durch das Steuergerät unterscheiden.
Und genau über diese Motoren habe ich geschrieben, die sich *innerhalb ihrer Baureihe, sprich gleicher Hubraum, Zylinderzahl, Motorgehäuse usw. gleichen und nur durch Vergaser/Steuergerät/verengter Auspuff usw. unterscheiden, und die auch so vom Hersteller verkauft wurden.*

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*



ulf schrieb:


> Und genau über diese Motoren habe ich geschrieben, die sich *innerhalb ihrer Baureihe, sprich gleicher Hubraum, Zylinderzahl, Motorgehäuse usw. gleichen und nur durch Vergaser/Steuergerät/verengter Auspuff usw. unterscheiden, und die auch so vom Hersteller verkauft wurden.*
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Hi Ulf,
da möchte ich dir auch nicht widersprechen.
Einige Motoren werden auch nur übers Steuergerät gedrosselt , ist in Italien oft so der Fall damit diese ihre " 60 PS " Motoren als 40 PS Führerscheinfrei fahren können.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

danke für die ganzen antworten.

wie kann man denn trotzdem noch mehr aus dem Motor raus holen? 
würde ein neuer propeller, vergaser, o.ä. auch schon zur leistungssteigerung beitragen oder würde es sich das finanziell eher nicht renitieren?

lg


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Außenborder Leistungssteigerung ? ? ?*

Hi,
solltst dir mal einen Drehzahlmesser besorgen , die kleinen Dinger die die Jugendlichen an ihre Roller schrauben reichen aus .
Oder eben einen Tiny tach , kostet 60 Euro.
Dann erst mal Drehzahl messen .
Wenn da dann noch Spielraum ist bringt dir vielleicht ein Prob mit anderer Steigung etwas.
Hydrofoils können dein Boot schneller in Gleitfahrt bringen , müssen sie aber nicht.
Aber man sollte nicht vergessen , wir sprechen hier von 5 PS , das ist Kinderkram , da kann man nichts rausholen.
Da bringt es viel mehr wenn du deinen Motor vernünftig trimmst und so anbaust das er so hoch wie möglich am Spiegel hängt ohne Luft zu ziehen.
Zudem solltest du alles an überflüssiges zeugs aus dem Boot schmeissen was Gewicht hat.
Gruß Udo


----------

